
GIMP 2.10 released - hernantz
https://www.gimp.org/release-notes/gimp-2.10.html
======
torstenvl
I'm glad that the transition to GEGL is complete and the benefits that come
along with it. High bit depth color (32-bit channels) is a nice improvement
too.

I've used GIMP for a long time, and find it more intuitive than either
PhotoShop or competitors like Affinity Photo. I'm glad to see it making
strides in features and quality.

~~~
freedomben
I love GIMP as well and have used it for a long time, but it does feel like a
stretch to call it "intuitive" :-)

I'm excited by this new release. An updated UI will hopefully make it an
easier sell to people that don't care about FOSS as much as functionality.

~~~
m-p-3
I switch between Gimp and Krita once in a while. I knoe that Krita focus isn't
the same, but I find myself "at home" more with Krita.

------
SwellJoe
HiDPI support is super exciting. I've been squinting at GIMP on a 15" 4k
laptop for a while now, and it's almost unusable (I started switching to 1080p
whenever I really needed to use GIMP, or used some other software for simple
edits like cropping and rotating and such).

------
phoe-krk
This is a massive release with a lot of new and improved features.
Congratulations!

